
XBill – prevent Bill from installing “Wingdows”, a game - grhmc
http://xbill.org/
======
qbrass
While you're at it.

[http://www.bloodbathsoftworks.com/xylemon/projects/xlennart....](http://www.bloodbathsoftworks.com/xylemon/projects/xlennart.php)

"XLennart is an xBill modification about a hacker named, "Lennart" who has
created the ultimate computer virus that is cleverly disguised as a popular
init system. XLennart is commentary on a certain Linux/Unix topic, but I'll
let you figure out which one."

